# Air guns are now apparently firearms and need a license...



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

unbelievably today I heard a news story that air guns are now considered firearms in Canada and they now require a license there's some kinks to work out on this one but the really surprising ruling previously the muzzle velocity of the Aragon had to be over 500 feet per second but now that doesnt matter its all their guns which is unbelievable
http://www.masoncountynews.com/news/118790/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall should move to Texas. Canada is nuts.


----------



## JJ308 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are states in the U.S. that have similar laws.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Same thing in Australia, and, if I am not mistaken, at one time, and maybe still, you had to have a license to own an Airgun in Michigan, maybe specifically in Detroit? I rmember thinking to myself "You have got to be kidding. Seriously?" 

Anybody able to fill in those blanks?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty soon you won't be able to pick up a rock and throw it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hail to the overlords! Hail!
(People with guns vs people without) (oh, and absolute power corrupts absolutely)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love visiting Canada but some of your laws are crazy Will.

How was your house guest?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maryland has a rain tax and a flush tax. I guess they figured out a way to tax your as##ole. Banning guns, air or firearms, is nothing new. The Jews in the Warsaw ghetto found enough that they gave the SS a real fight.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I love visiting Canada but some of your laws are crazy Will.
> 
> How was your house guest?


you don't need to call them my laws they're just things that they will shoot you over up here.

as you should be aware I'm libertarian so I'm not really for Hyper legislation.

the main issue is what about all the kids with airguns or me. now I need to get a response from the firearms program here to figure out if I need a restricted license for my air gun pistol. like all the trouble I try to be legal and then I may inadvertently be breaking the law it almost makes me want to go out and get some machine guns cuz they're making me a criminal for having a .17 BB gun and carrying the same sentence.

House guest was fine.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

This was in result of a supreme court ruling, not a law passed in parliament. I believe the ruling was in the definition of a weapon which determined the minimum velocity of which bodily harm could be caused was something like 280fps. Unfortunately this ruling has widespread ramifications and raises a lot of questions in regards to our firearms laws which regard anything over 500fps a firearm. My understanding is that there is still no requirement to have a license for an airgun with a velocity under 500fps. There are many unanswered questions about legal storage and transportation that are now unanswered however. Seems to me that they will have to pass a new bill which will clean this up in a way that people can understand the law and have some sense to it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Been like that here since... Forever


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That's why Canada and Australia are commie socialist liberal countries. Yall need to move to Texas. We dont put up with that bull shit.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah its a bit like that but a working healthcare system and cheap meds cover the air rifle class...

No it doesn't make up for anything else tho


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Right right. Knock off drinking the kool aid.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Right right. Knock off drinking the kool aid.


Yeah the poison of choice here is alcohol, cheaper and better for you to what I have been told


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan says if it has a rifled barrel it's a firearm and subject to all laws common to firearms

We're trying to resolve that currently


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Will said:


> unbelievably today I heard a news story that air guns are now considered firearms in Canada and they now require a license there's some kinks to work out on this one but the really surprising ruling previously the muzzle velocity of the Aragon had to be over 500 feet per second but now that doesnt matter its all their guns which is unbelievable
> Predictions - Columns - Mason County News - Mason, Texas


I am not happy with this ruling, but it looks like it isn't as bad as it initially sounds.

There seems to be an exemption based on velocity that will still allow us to buy the cheaper airguns at canadiantire without a PAL.

And, for the higher velocity airguns, they have always been considered firearms, so i'm not sure that this ruling has affected anything there.

Worst case scenario, we have to have a PAL to buy a toy airgun, but there is no firearms registry so I don't see it as a big deal.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

In Illinois we don't have to register firearms (yet) but on air rifles that fire projectiles over a certain velocity you have to follow the same steps as if you are buying a rifle. Background check, waiting period, etc. These aren't the same Daisy BB guns we had when I was growing up.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I was looking at an air rifle today for 150.00 at WallyWorld that went 1300fps.... Im thinking about getting one and a bunch of the ammo for it, good rabbit hunting rifle


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I am not happy with this ruling, but it looks like it isn't as bad as it initially sounds.
> 
> There seems to be an exemption based on velocity that will still allow us to buy the cheaper airguns at canadiantire without a PAL.
> 
> ...


tinker hell I think you are not understanding that's how it was before but the new ruling has all I mean all airguns firearms if you put a toy air gun pistol that shoots 214 fps in your backpack to go play airsoft you are carrying a concealed weapon a concealed firearm which is a big offense I have to be very clear there is no exception anymore there used to be in the Firearms Act but this ruling by the Supreme Court has totally changed the Firearms Act through interpretation of the law which set new precedent. the best thing that could come out of this is a reassessment of firearm laws before the Liberals take government as now the Firearms Act needs to be amended and one would hope that the Conservatives have a one off final look at firearms laws that will be more reasonable. such as facilitating for airsoft be legalagain.

I think the effect was making all rather than just replicas and lowering the FPS from 500 to around 214 but there's still some issues regarding the fact all airguns that remotely look like real guns are now firearms

this means safe storage and transport laws now apply. meeting with the whole lot more complex for transporting now you're talking trigger locks & cases

No pal or registration is required however they are still firearms and now regulated as firearms you mean there are special requirements on how you treat them with serious penalties
https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/item/14429/index.do

this is what he was convicted of
Overview 1. The Appellant, Mr. Christopher Dunn, stood trial in Ottawa before the Ontario Court of Justice on the following four charges: a. Handling an imitation firearm or a firearm in a careless manner, contrary to section 86 of the Criminal Code; b. Pointing a firearm, contrary to section 87 of the Criminal Code; c. Carrying a weapon or an imitation thereof for a purpose dangerous to the public peace, contrary to section 88 of the Criminal Code; d. Carrying a concealed weapon or imitation thereof, contrary to s. 90 of the Criminal Code

this was all for an air gun

He pointed an airgun at a friend

7. On April 23, 2010, private investigators working on behalf of the Workplace Safety Insurance Board were conducting surveillance on the Appellant. One of the investigators observed the Appellant meet with another man.2 8. The investigator saw the Appellant remove what appeared to be a black pistol from his jacket pocket and point it at the second man. The Appellant was seen returning the pistol to his jacket and driving away in his car. The private investigators followed the Appellant to a trailer park and subsequently informed the Ottawa Police Service about what they had seen.3 9. The other man, with whom the Appellant interacted, was later identified as Gregory Ogilvie. he was good friends with the Appellant and that he was never threatened or intimidated by Mr. Dunn at all. 4


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Will said:


> tinker hell I think you are not understanding that's how it was before but the new ruling has all I mean all airguns firearms if you put a toy air gun pistol that shoots 214 fps in your backpack to go play airsoft you are carrying a concealed weapon a concealed firearm which is a big offense I have to be very clear there is no exception anymore there used to be in the Firearms Act but this ruling by the Supreme Court has totally changed the Firearms Act through interpretation of the law which set new precedent. the best thing that could come out of this is a reassessment of firearm laws before the Liberals take government as now the Firearms Act needs to be amended and one would hope that the Conservatives have a one off final look at firearms laws that will be more reasonable. such as facilitating for airsoft be legalagain.
> 
> I think the effect was making all rather than just replicas and lowering the FPS from 500 to around 214 but there's still some issues regarding the fact all airguns that remotely look like real guns are now firearms
> 
> ...


Did you read the full circumstance? Someone else observed this and called the police. The two men are in fact friends, and no harm was ever intended. All other charges were dropped- except for the "firearm" related charge, AND, the court ruled that an earlier decision confirming that pellet guns are NOT firearms (unless firing a projectile over 500fps as specifically noted in our laws), was wrong. They overturned the ruling of another court in another case, because an "expert" testified that in a test on a pig, this pellet gun could cause damage to the eyes.

It's not paranoia if it's reality- assholes will use this ruling to come after honest people.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Air guns are now apparently firearms and need a license... 

The Tribes are gathering.
NS


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In Phoenix AZ, Discharging an Air Rifle is treated the same as discharging a firearm.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Air guns are fun and this is stupid. A great number of us learn on one and have an old fav in the closet.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Pretty soon you won't be able to pick up a rock and throw it.


The palistinians do it all the time but did you ever see them shoot a rifle?






That's why they throw rocks! It knocks the fokkin rags off their heads!:grin::grin::grin:


----------

